# Carpet-hog!



## KathyS (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi,
We have been keeping Puck in his playpen for his play time. Today we took him to the living room on a blanket. When he wandered off the blanket and came into contact with the carpet he started chewing and pulling at it like a dog with a tug toy! 
He didn't seem to be anointing that I could tell, though it was a little spitty. He was mad when I moved him back on the blanket and balled up. He uncurled after a few minutes of cussing at us. :roll: 
The area we were at is one of the dog's favorite spots to sleep. 
Do you think it's a texture of the carpet thing or was he going after the phantom dog smells? 
I really doubt he would want to come into contact with the real doggy, he's our 125 lb. Akita, named Hiro. 
I made sure he didn't pull any carpet fibers out to swallow. It was kinda funny to see him so intent on making that carpet submit! LOL! :lol:


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

My Chloe does this too, and I for the life of me can't figure out what is so appealing! One time I turned my back for only a few seconds and turned back to see her chewing on (and thankfully spitting out) a ball of carpet fiber. She then proceeded to dress herself in a lovely white foam.

I have other animals too but they don't usually come in the hedgie room so my guess is it's something about the texture and the "pulling until it breaks" that they enjoy :lol:


----------



## Morel3etterness (Dec 5, 2009)

LOl Egon does this too. I think its his way of trying to burrow or rearrange things to comfort him...only the carpet cannot be moved. He doesn't try to anoint either. He will tug at the same spot too and if I got to move him he snaps his head back at me haha


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

My Wicca has done this, I have no idea why.

She's anointing over the carpet...


----------



## KathyS (Jan 19, 2010)

LOL! :lol: So silly! I wish Puck was at ease with us enough to do that!


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Sylvie will randomly attack the carpet too. I think it's generally spots that once upon a time had a spill on them. There's also one spot on my sofa she'll attack. It's always the same spots though.


----------



## colorred (Dec 1, 2010)

I think the carpet structure is the reason of that behavior. The ball of carpet fiber is just like a food so they eat it. The logic of pulling until it beaks is the common reason to that too.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

My hedgie came home with me for Thanksgiving break and he was out on the carpet for playtime. In no time flat he had found a spot and was pulling and licking like a mad man. Then he anointed...and repeated the process over and over again until I took him away.


----------



## danilious (Dec 14, 2010)

hehe onyx does the same thing too. He does it with the long carpet only. its funny but i worry he might swollow it.


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

Sounds like a common theme. Truffle found a spot he liked to...chewed and annointed. LOL


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

Yup Ralphers does it too, tugs and tugs at the carpet, falls backwards, gets up, does it again :lol:


----------



## ArJay (Mar 15, 2011)

I haven't had him on the carpet yet but he does that with my comforter and my pants if he's laying on me. He did it to me tonight. When i pulled him off of me he balled up. I started petting him though and he began happily chirping in my hands for the first time.  He sounds like a very quiet cricket.


----------



## lmashbri6983 (May 29, 2009)

Layla does the same thing but with her favorite brown fuzzy blanket and whatever pants I'm wearing. She'll nest and nuzzle for a bit and then start pulling at the blanket/pants while her visor flips down and she looks like she's frowning, :lol: . She spends about 5 minutes a day tugging at the blanket before she settles down, and sometimes she'll annoint, other times just huff and puff and make little sneezy noises. I think of it as her "gotta make my nap time comfy" stage, cause she wont nap without doing that first.


----------



## iinustii (Mar 30, 2011)

Yep, same here! Hugo only does this with one carpet, though, the one we have by the front door and to which my Dad's dog peed on while visiting us :roll: He doesn't anoint, either, just chews and tugs the carpet as if to move it somewhere better. He also does this with some of my trousers, chewing and pulling them like crazy...


----------



## mollyluv (Mar 28, 2011)

i believe one reason why hedgehogs spit out mucas is because once they have something in there in there system they have to get the bad stuf out that they can handle. i think thats why after they bit carpet they spit up mucas  ! molly is so cute when i have a drity sock she will play toug-a-war with me lol :lol:


----------



## Swhite14 (Apr 26, 2011)

This is definitely the most comforting post I've read on here because my Tony Danza does this too. I try to distract him with treats and lead him away from the carpet area he is interested in, but once I lead him too far he loses interest and goes back to eating the flooring instead.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

My Mildred does this too! It made me a little nervous the first time she did it because she was like a dog with a bone - I could not for the life of me distract her from trying to rip up the carpet! I eventually just had to pick her up and take her away and she was NOT amused.


----------



## hedgiebum14 (Jul 25, 2011)

For a sec I thought it was just rose that did that XD she bites on every carpet she sees she lives to! XD


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

i'm really glad about this thread too!  Squiggy has a few select spots in the living room and hallway carpet that he loves to try and rip apart. I was worried and thinking it was some kind of hedgie personal abnormality. Today he even annointed over a spot in the hallway. It's almost funny how grumpy he gets when I take him away from those spots :lol:


----------



## Lilachedgie (Aug 22, 2011)

Here's video of Lilac attacking the carpet and anointing.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Lilachedgie said:


> http://youtu.be/6D5EPryVAc4
> 
> Here's video of Lilac attacking the carpet and anointing.


Oh.  I wanted to see that. I clicked on the link and it said the video was unlisted.


----------



## Quills_&_Tails (Aug 28, 2011)

my hedgie does that with his Handleing cloth! i'm going to post a pic of it soon! :lol:


----------

